# My spider wall



## David VB (Oct 15, 2014)

I moved all the snakes and spiders to a bit bigger room (so i can make a bigger enclosure for the tiger python) and today i did the spider wall. It's not completely finished, but it'll do for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks sweet! So neat and organized haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## High Lord Dee (Oct 15, 2014)

Very clean and organized.  Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Oct 16, 2014)

I like those adjustable shelf wall mounts.  I might have to look into those.  Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice setup, looks really good. I think I might have to use your shelf wall mount system. I just had a quick question, I myself have been in the hobby for about a year now. I am thinking of segwaying into snakes, & I was wondering if you keep your tarantulas and snakes in the same room. I know snakes require elevated temperatures with localized heat sources and gradients in temperature, but I was wondering if you can keep everything in the same room at about 75 to 80 degrees?


----------



## The Snark (Nov 29, 2014)

David VB said:


> I moved all the snakes and spiders to a bit bigger room (so i can make a bigger enclosure for the tiger python) and today i did the spider wall. It's not completely finished, but it'll do for now.


You know, I almost loath people like this. Couldn't you throw some dirt on the walls? Have a broken vase on the floor? Things on shelves in disarray? 
Sorry. I'm just grumpy. We spent all day cleaning the house yesterday. It still looks like hells half acre and we raise gorgons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David VB (Dec 1, 2014)

I can assure you that it looks like this coz i just rearranged and cleaned it but most of the time it's not this neat at all


----------

